

A Visual Tour of Erlang (2012) [video] - eddd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHoWfeNuAN8

======
davidw
Here's a link to the actual project:

[https://github.com/krestenkrab/erlubi](https://github.com/krestenkrab/erlubi)

And here's what it uses to do the graphs, which is pretty cool in its own
right:

[http://ubietylab.net/ubigraph/](http://ubietylab.net/ubigraph/)

Too bad it's not open source software, though.

------
btbuildem
Very neat. Leaves me suspecting that a 2D rendition could be more readable /
practical.

~~~
rdtsc
A simple application based structure can be viewed with a built-in GUI
debug/inspector.

    
    
      $ erl
      > observer:start().
    

Then can explore application structure and process hierarchy. It is not as
dynamic as this and is coarser grained. But can inspect process state,
loading, scheduler utilization.

~~~
davidw
Observer is way more practical of course, but there's something very cool and
futuristic about the 3D version. You expect Tony Stark to reach out and modify
some of the processes or something. (You guys didn't know that Iron Man runs
on Erlang?)

~~~
rdtsc
Hehe. When I was interning at a company and they had SGI systems back in the
day. I accidentally stumbled on Fsn
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsn](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsn)) and
realized it was the file browser they used in Jurassic Park and it was real
and I could actually use it.

~~~
derefr
People compare Fsn to a lot of things (WinDirStat, etc.) but although they all
attempt to do the same thing, none of them really do the visualization the
same way (representing the filesystem as a recursively-weighted zoomable pie-
chart.) The one program I know of that's at all similar is DaisyDisk
(screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/5adRu0h.png](http://i.imgur.com/5adRu0h.png)). Seeing that
representation makes me honestly wonder why OSes don't just build this sort of
visualization right in as a folder "view" alongside tiles and lists.

------
rdtsc
Wow very cool.

Because Erlang systems are easily decomposed in actors and links / message
between this kind of visualization becomes possible.

